# Light green poop



## Kal (Jun 25, 2009)

One of my tiel's poop is light green with a light white touch - Just this week i changed their diets to a pelleted diet and have added some rice, beans and such. She is still eating her 3 tsp of old seed diet and the little rice - nothing else much. Is this why her poop is this way. Just yesterday she lost her mom and the dad is with her - guess he is also feeling the loss of mom.

Anyway, i don't want to lose another one - feels that she is little puffed up - but goes up and down and gets her food and active. 
Is the light green poop ok? BTW, she sneezed a couple of times - once i saw her cleaning her nostril but the other times she just sneezed.
Thanks


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

From what I've read it's okay, so long as it's not red or black.

There are three components to most droppings. Urine consists of a crystal urine called urates (white chalky material) and a non-crystal urine called urine (clear water). Sometimes the two types of urine are mixed creating a cloudy white urine. Important changes include color changes and amount.

*Green or Yellow Urates:* Liver Disease, Anorexia 
*Brown or Chocolate Urates:* Lead Poisoning
*Red Urine or Urates:* Internal Bleeding
*Increased Urates:* Dehydration
*Increased Urine:* Disease, eating food high in water, drinking a lot

The third part of the droppings is the feces which comes from the colon and consists of digested food. The color varies depending on the types of food eaten. Red pellets and strawberries produce a red colored dropping. (This does not apply to the urine.) Seed and green vegetables produce a green dropping. (This does not apply to the urine.) Blueberries and blackberries produce black droppings. The feces should be solid and tubular like a worm. 

As for the fluffing up, if she's fluffed up all the time then she's likely ill. Just keep an eye on her and if she see her not eating or drinking, any discharge coming from the eyes/nostrils, pumping tail (tail moving back and foward) then you'll need to take her to see an Avian Vet.


----------

